
Homograph attacks: What you see is not what you get - MrXOR
https://wildfire.blazeinfosec.com/what-you-see-is-not-what-you-get-when-homographs-attack/
======
MrXOR
A safe example:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10172139](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10172139)

